# Driving Questions



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Read the faq but unless I missed it couldn't see the answers.

1. Is there a Spanish highway code like in the UK which gives all road signs and protocol at roundabouts and junctions and other information etc. If so is there an English translation anywhere?

2. I see a lot of what in the UK would be described as "Crawler" lanes. Going up hills Is it necessary to use these if you are doing the speed limit on a road? a lot of drivers seem to use them when it's not necessary. Others seem to use them to overtake too.

3. Just when can you resume the national speed limit after a junction? (not on the motorway) I often see a 60 or 80 limit coming to a junction but very rarely is there a sign after the junction. I expect it would be after the slip road ends but not certain.

4. In conjunction with 1. The sign that is like the national speed limit sign which indicates the end of a no overtaking restriction. Is this also a sign indicating you can resume the national speed limit as the cars on those signs are barely visible anyway.

Any other useful info?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is the official Spanish Highway code - abridged version:

THE SPANISH HIGHWAY CODE
(Concise version in English)
Spain has adopted the basic tenet of safe driving: mirror‐signal‐manoeuvre. However, to
accommodate cultural differences between Spain and the rest of the European Union, the use of
mirrors and signals prior to a manoeuvre is not required.
The ten key points of the Spanish Highway Code are summarised below to help non‐Spanish
nationals adapt to driving in Spain.
1. It is illegal to park on pavements. However, when driving in urban areas – particularly in
busy periods – it is permitted to stop your vehicle (without warning to other road
users), wind down your window and have a chat with a friend or relation who you have
seen walking by on the pavement. When circumstances dictate, it is also permitted to
get out of your stationary vehicle (hazard warning lights should not be used) and pop
in to the local bread shop. On returning to your vehicle with freshly baked ‘pan’ you are
required to completely ignore other motorists unless it is raining when a simple shrug
of the shoulders will suffice.
2. Bicycles do not need to use lights at night. This is because they will be stolen by street
urchins (that’s if they don’t steal your bike as well).
3. It is compulsory to use the car horn at least five times per day. The timing and occasion
is at the discretion of the driver but is mandatory for greeting friends walking by on the
pavement, in celebration of a victory of the local or national football team, on sight of
scantily clad women and during any fiesta which may be taking place in Spain.
Prolonged use of the car horn, whether day or night, is not an offence.
4. Cement lorries and concrete mixers have absolute right of way and may stop to
discharge for an indefinite period without due consideration for other road users or
permission from the town hall.
5. One way streets are for motorists who are only going one way, regardless as to the
direction they are travelling in.
6. The green coloured signal on a traffic light indicates right of way and to proceed. The
other two lights simply serve as a reminder of the colours on the national flag.
7. Neither pedestrians nor motorists have right of way at a pedestrian crossing. The signs
and road markings at crossings only indicate where pedestrians are more likely to be
run over.
8. It is strictly forbidden to use a mobile phone while driving in Spain except for taking
and making phone calls and text messages.
9. In urban areas ‘No Parking’ zones are indicated by a yellow line alongside the kerb. As
these yellow lines do not appear on pedestrian crossings, roundabouts and junctions
parking (up to one hour) is permitted in such places.
10. When parking in a car park, where parking bays are marked out with white lines,
motorists are required to use a minimum of two parking bays.

If in doubt, do as the Spanish do. Happy motoring!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> Here is the official Spanish Highway code - abridged version:
> 
> THE SPANISH HIGHWAY CODE
> (Concise version in English)
> ...



hmmmm - I think this belongs in the jokes thread :rofl:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> Read the faq but unless I missed it couldn't see the answers.
> 
> 1. Is there a Spanish highway code like in the UK which gives all road signs and protocol at roundabouts and junctions and other information etc. If so is there an English translation anywhere?
> 
> ...


yes there is such a thing - but I have ni idea if it's available in English (logically it should be, since it's possible to do the written test in English)- my daughter has a copy because she is learning to drive

she got it from the driving school

I can't answer any of your questions - I can't drive!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Dunpleecin said:


> Read the faq but unless I missed it couldn't see the answers.
> 
> 1. Is there a Spanish highway code like in the UK which gives all road signs and protocol at roundabouts and junctions and other information etc. If so is there an English translation anywhere? Yes, but never seen one in English
> 
> ...



In line answers


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

1. Yes, there is a code and the book is available in English but I think you need to get it through an autoescuela. It's practically a novel at over 250 pages long.

3. There are various speed limits according to what type of road you are on and what type of vehicle you are driving. None of which are the same. Basically you should knowrolleyes the various different limits for each type of road if after the obstacle is not signed.

4. The sign with the two black cars and cross through it?
Yes, that is the end of the speed restriction for that section so you can then travel at the speed limit for that road and your vehicle.

It's also curious to note that on certain roads users can exceed the limit for over taking. Learner drivers can have a small amount of alcohol in their system and all roads have a minimum speed limit.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> 1. Yes, there is a code and the book is available in English but I think you need to get it through an autoescuela. It's practically a novel at over 250 pages long.
> 
> 3. There are various speed limits according to what type of road you are on and what type of vehicle you are driving. None of which are the same. Basically you should knowrolleyes the various different limits for each type of road if after the obstacle is not signed.
> 
> ...



Sorry but N° 4 is wrong that is the end of "no overtaking", the start is the sign with a black car with a red car on its left - also known as "beware of the red car coming towards you!"


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

You are correct, I meant the sign with the cross but no car. It means any prior restrictions are abolished, normally for a couple of hundred meters until the next sign for whatever reason they can think up is placed.
My mistake.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Phew, I was beginning to panic as I'd always know it as "end of overtaking restrictions".

I must look up the other sign though as I can't recall ever seeing one around here.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I know better that to do any serious or actual thinking before my second coffee in the morning.
:ranger:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> hmmmm - I think this belongs in the jokes thread :rofl:


Whatever made you think this was a joke????


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

thrax said:


> Whatever made you think this was a joke????


I swear round here every word of that is true! I would add 'never- EVER- stop at a stop sign or white line at any road junction'. Just had my car written off by idiot flying out of junction whilst looking over his shoulder. It was on the poligono so don't think there was a scantily clad woman behind him!


----------

